# Avast quick scan vs full system scan



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Avast stops scanning*

I am using Windows Xp.

My Avast stops scanning at 9 percent and stays there.

The file it stops scanning at is a *.met file.


Why is it stuck when it reach that file ?

What should I do ?



Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Avast quick scan vs full system scan.

Can full system scan get viruses which quick scan don't get ?
Is uqick scan not as affective in getting viruses compared to full system scan ?

Thanks.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Quick scan scans the most vulnerable areas of your machine. Fulls scan covers everything that is less than a predetermined size.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Full scan will hit more areas than the quick will but quick is fine if you don't have time for a full scan.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi zhong,

I have moved your thread out of the Malware Removal section of the forums.....that area is for the removal of malware only. Please read the instructions for posting in that area and the reason for such posting. 

I use Avast and have been using it for more than 10 yrs. A quick scan should be done frequently and the deeper scan should be run maybe once a week or every other week depending on the sites visited and length of time spent on the internet. The deeper scan will examine more files and areas not covered by the quick scan. 

For an outside opinion I use Free ESET Online Antivirus Scanner


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

2 threads merged.

Post #1 moved from Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum & merged.

I would advise that you have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. Be sure to follow the instructions carefully - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

This thread is now closed.


----------

